

Deep Learning Tutorial [pdf] - plainOldText
http://deeplearning.net/tutorial/deeplearning.pdf

======
plainOldText
Talking about Deep Learning, Geoffrey Hinton did a AMA on Reddit not too long
ago:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/2lmo0l/ama_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/2lmo0l/ama_geoffrey_hinton)

~~~
vegedor
Now that's maybe newsworthy. A tutorial is not, however.

Edit: contrary to my assumption, the tut was released very recently, that is
today. Still, a news site is not a very good place for announcing tutorial
releases, even if the guidelines are broad enough to allow it.

It's Version 0.1. That may be noteworthy in the title.

~~~
plainOldText
Remember, HN is not just for _news_. Anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity can be submitted here, and a tutorial does it pretty
well, IMO.

------
antimora
How is this PDF different from the info from the main site:
[http://www.deeplearning.net/tutorial/](http://www.deeplearning.net/tutorial/)
?

~~~
wavefunction
It's portable? That's assuming you don't wget sites for offline perusal.

------
jesuslop
94.5% F-score in an ATIS corpus task: slot filling air-travel info from spoken
requests, using recurrent nets. Work from microsoft research (ch. 12).

